# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Ошибка при загрузке Windows 7(SwitchBoard.exe )

## 1961mbn

При загрузке  Windows 7 появляется окно SwitchBoard.exe - ошибка приложения.      Ошибка при запуске приложения(0хс000007b).Для выхода из приложения нажмите кнопку "ОК".Что нужно сделать,чтобы избавиться от этого окна?Заранее благодарю.

----------


## tamalex

Читайте тут.

----------


## 1961mbn

Спасибо за ответ.Утилитой  TuneUp я чистил ПК.Не помогло.Все равно при запуске появляется это окно.Что еще можно сделать?

----------


## tamalex

Выполните команду msconfig и выложите скрин автозагрузки.

----------

